# Anybody in Lake Como?



## carolecat

Hello! I joined about a year ago thinking we would be moving to France or Germany but it looks like the move will be to Lake Como, Italy. We spent a couple weeks there last summer and it's lovely. Wondering if there are any expats living there and if you've got advice! We would be moving next spring 2014 and have a Great Dane!


----------



## Lene Birkegaard

Hi- me and my family are also moving to como in spring 2014  do you have any children? Im looking to start up an international playgroup. 
Best Wishes
Lene


----------



## max_ap

Hello,
I'm Italian and my wife is American. We live near Como. Is there any English speakers in the area to chat ?


----------



## Cara123

I'm American (husband is Italian) and we live in the Lecco province, not that far from you!


----------



## max_ap

Cara123 said:


> I'm American (husband is Italian) and we live in the Lecco province, not that far from you!


Yes, definitely not too far  We live between Como and Varese


----------

